# FT897 & ORBITRON

## rw3adb

,   897-   ?

   ?

----------


## rw3adb

> Orbitron'  WispDDE     .


   ?      ?  ..     ,    (

----------

rn6lat

----------


## rw3adb

> 857  SatPC32   ...    706  .


 ,   (        .
, ,  .
    ,     ,        .

----------


## rw3adb

> rw3adb
> 
>    ?      ?  ..     ,    (
> 
> 
> http://www.laboratoriomederos.com/CX...de/wispdde.htm


 , ,   .

----------


## rw3adb

,    ...(
  -   .

  ,   WispDDE    .

- .

----------


## rw3adb

> rw3adb
> 
>    ?      ?  ..     ,    (
> 
> 
> http://www.laboratoriomederos.com/CX...de/wispdde.htm



,    :
     ,    ""       ?       ?

PS-    .    wispdde  Loopdelay (msec) -  5000  .
     5 .

----------


## Sagi

RW3ADB,      FT-897 Orbitron, WispDDE   ,             RX ,          .  -   .
  UN7IU
73!

----------

